# Silverback or Swirl?



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Is anyone up on skunk colours & patterns? Well, patterns anyway..

I can't figure out if Bear is a Silverback or a Swirl.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

have you seen this?
Owners Of Pet Skunks: Fur Colors and Markings

and this?
Welcome to Adobe GoLive 5

from those & looking at your pics I would say silver back?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, nice links. Makes more sense than the last site that confused me!

Me thinks he is a silverback then.:2thumb:

I did apologise to him for interupting his dinner 4 a pic lol :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwww he is adorable hun gonna have to come down an see you at some point :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww he is adorable hun gonna have to come down an see you at some point :flrt:


 
Bear says yes please he would love to see his big bro siku :flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

def at silverback just like ichi


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> def at silverback just like ichi


ah. well it was the black bit at the base of his tail that threw me.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Swirl  Ichi is also a black and white swirl


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

could be like punk and be a silverback swirl


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Pouchie, just realsied your also in the West Mids - we are neighbours :lol2:


As Rain says, he could be a silverswirl :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

personally I would say swirl, a silver back is ment to have no black on their back at all, but i could be wrong


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Swirl


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the sound of a Chocolate Swirl :lol2:

yum.


----------

